# Daws Heath (Rayleigh)



## ncjj678

Just wondering if anyone on here has had a pup from this place. I'd like to hear your thoughts please and see pics if you do have one of their pups. Thanks


----------



## Kody&Beau

Hi,
I made enquiries with this breeder when I was looking, they are only about 5 mins away from me, but to be honest I wasn't happy with the set up, i believe the puppy's are bred and reared outside and I'm not confident eye tests have been carried out. The man i spoke to on the phone did'nt sound very pleasant and did not seem happy with my questions i asked so i did not even visit. It used to be owned by another breeder that had awful track records of sick puppies, some even died shortly after being purchased. I would be wary of this breeder, sorry xx


----------



## wellerfeller

I am visiting on Sat. Fingers crossed its ok but I will post after the visit. They have answered my many questions so far, so all good at the moment. The proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Kody&Beau

Please be careful Karen, I live only 5-10 mins away from this breeder, they are also kennels that go under the name Casmac kennels, from the outside there premises look very respectful and people that have boarded their dogs there have been happy however there is reviews on the Internet that don't make very good reading to do with their breeding and sadly it seems all you see is not the full picture, apparently they buy in their puppies from puppy farms in Wales & Ireland. My own experience of this breeder wasnt very positive, when I asked if mum was with pups I got a hesitant answer as was the answer to my question if pups are bought up in the home, also my questions regarding PRA were met with another hesitant reply, I spoke to a man but he was not very friendly and I didn't feel I even wanted to visit after the conversation I had with him, Cockapoo's are not the only dogs they breed and i think they are classed as commercial breeders. This is only info I have read on the Internet although it does state they are well known in Essex for supporting puppy farms when I googled them, when I was looking they had some stunning reds available and even though they are just down the road to me and i dearly wanted a red before i found my Kody I still was not tempted to visit. Sorry to give you a negative here but I would rather you know xx


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes thanks. I have found the negative reports on the net. The kennels are now under different ownership ( 5 years) I have asked lots iof questions and so far have been given the answers I would expect. I have been assured that they Have DNA tested for PRA and that there is paperwork to support that. I have been told the pups are reared in the house but fully realise this may not be the case.
Don't suppose you fancy a pop in to check and save me driving an hour! 

When I rang up I was immediately sent a picture of mum with pups.


----------



## wellerfeller

Scrub that, just spoken to a lovely helpful lady at the RSPCA and she has told me all I need to know!
It pays to do the extra research


----------



## Kody&Beau

Hope you got some positives from RSPCA.


----------



## dmgalley

I need an opinion ladies. I am torn between two breeders. one I really like because he talks about the work he does with the puppies before they go home (they are exposed to his children and cats. He stats create training and simple commands) and how his dogs live with him but no testing. 
the other one tests all her parents but I don't think the puppies get add much attention. which do you feel is more important? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Donna, I am sorry but I think I would carry on searching. I know how frustrating it is. I can find the right dog, no health tests, health tests, wrong dog etc etc. I would keep searching until you find a breeder that ticks ALL your boxes, why compromise at all?


----------



## dmgalley

wellerfeller said:


> Hi Donna, I am sorry but I think I would carry on searching. I know how frustrating it is. I can find the right dog, no health tests, health tests, wrong dog etc etc. I would keep searching until you find a breeder that ticks ALL your boxes, why compromise at all?


very good point. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1

Karen!!! Have you got news to share with us??!!  

Are you getting a new addition to your family??!! 

Or are you simply acting in an advisory capacity??!!  

xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

No Mairi, just helping my sister.


----------



## mairi1

wellerfeller said:


> No Mairi, just helping my sister.


Oh well... you'll still have a puppy in the family hopefully...and you'll be the favourite auntie who gets to do all the good bits with him/her and avoid the less appealing bits ....PERFECT    

Let us know when you find the right pup...I remember you posting before when you were looking for her, She's had a long wait 

xxx


----------



## ncjj678

Hi Karen. I've sent you a PM. Could you please let me know what the RSPCA told you. I visited on monday and saw the certificates for PRA DNA tests. They took over from Casmac several years ago who were puppy farmers. I have contacted puppy alert and they told
me the new owners are entirely separate. I
also
spoke to Rochford Council who inspect them and issue their licence and the lady there confirmed that they are nothing to do
with the previous owners. They have had no
Complaints in the years that the new owners have been in place. Well actually they had one from
Someone who the owners wouldn't sell
A pup to because they didn't feel they were the right people for the puppy due to not
being able
to exercise it enough...


----------



## JoJo

Hi Nicola, I am sure Karen will share her finding with you as she is also on a puppy hunt for her sister  Hope it all works out well for you, as I know you have been wanting a cockapoo for some time now xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau

I've just been having a read up about this breeder and from what I can see it seems the new people have unfortunately taken on a business that previously had a terrible name and were Puppy farmers with some reported sad stories from people that purchased from them. These stories are still on the internet and sadly people are presuming its the same breeder or there is a connection (including me). I think as long as you have all the PRA certificates and importantly have seen mum with the pups then all should be fine. Good luck


----------



## Kody&Beau

dmgalley said:


> I need an opinion ladies. I am torn between two breeders. one I really like because he talks about the work he does with the puppies before they go home (they are exposed to his children and cats. He stats create training and simple commands) and how his dogs live with him but no testing.
> the other one tests all her parents but I don't think the puppies get add much attention. which do you feel is more important?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I agree with Karen, I truly believe both is important and there are breeders out there that will tick all the boxes in terms of health testing and the bringing up of the puppies in a family environment which is so important. Perhaps just do a little more searching for your perfect pup and I'm sure you will find the perfect breeder for you. Good luck in your search


----------



## JoJo

Hey it is always a worry for soon to be new puppy owners, to find a good breeder. Jo I know how hard you searched for Kody's breeder  I think you advice to see mum with pups (mum be clear to see by her nipples, sorry but it is true), see heath tests and see where mum and puppies are raised ... quality care and love for breeding dogs and each puppy raised


----------



## JoJo

dmgalley said:


> I need an opinion ladies. I am torn between two breeders. one I really like because he talks about the work he does with the puppies before they go home (they are exposed to his children and cats. He stats create training and simple commands) and how his dogs live with him but no testing.
> the other one tests all her parents but I don't think the puppies get add much attention. which do you feel is more important?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Hi Donna, I feel both are important, do a wish list when on your search as this may help you stick to the things that are important to you when searching for your puppy... for example this may be my wish list :

Puppies raised in home
DNA health testing for parents
See puppy's mum
Breeding dogs well cared for 
Chocolate colour 
female puppy 

For instance I would not compromise on my red wishes  I hope you find your puppy soon


----------



## Patricia

dmgalley said:


> I need an opinion ladies. I am torn between two breeders. one I really like because he talks about the work he does with the puppies before they go home (they are exposed to his children and cats. He stats create training and simple commands) and how his dogs live with him but no testing.
> the other one tests all her parents but I don't think the puppies get add much attention. which do you feel is more important?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Hi whereabouts are you?


----------



## dmgalley

Thanks for all the good advise. I have decided to go with a breeder in SC that a few people on here have gotten puppies from. I had shied away from her at first because I was afraid to have a puppy shipped and I cannot go meet her personally. However, I contacted people on here who have met her. 
She has a lot of good feed back. She does testing on the parents. She is extremely responsive to me, putting up with my five million questions and her puppies are to die for (The beautiful Thor is one of them) 
Anyway I feel good about it and the litter is due the end of March.


----------



## redecoffee

dmgalley said:


> I need an opinion ladies. I am torn between two breeders. one I really like because he talks about the work he does with the puppies before they go home (they are exposed to his children and cats. He stats create training and simple commands) and how his dogs live with him but no testing.
> the other one tests all her parents but I don't think the puppies get add much attention. which do you feel is more important?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ask both of them if you could get the puppy at 6 or 7 weeks instead of 8. If one is excited then they ill see the saving money on dog food. The more reluctant they are to give you them younger, the better the breeder.


----------



## tommadbees

*Daws Heath Kennels*

I have been reading some of the comments on here about Daws Health Kennels, and although everyone's experience will be different, I have to say we are purchasing a puppy from here and have visited on several occasions. I researched thoroughly a few local breeders before we made the decision to go with Daws Heath. I spoke to and meet with several owners of puppies and older dogs from this breeder and went to visit them and their owners before we saw any puppies. I know that there was a previous owner (trading under Casmac) but that was more than 7/10 years ago and this is a completely different set up, with different owners. All puppies come with the relevant paperwork and health checks, we have always been made very welcome to come and visit our puppy and meet the mother and father. I know people who have used this as a boarding facility and rate it very highly. The negative posts online all relate to Casmac and not the current owners. If you are thinking of using this breeder, then do your homework, speak to current owners and visit their dogs that they have bred and not judge them by the poor standards of the previous owner. We are all looking forward to collecting "Henry" in just over one week and hope that we can meet with other dogs/Cockapoo's in Essex to share tips and advice.


----------



## JenSexton

I phoned that breeder recently too and was really put off by the attitude of the guy on the phone. Hope you get sorted x


----------



## tommadbees

We have just brought a puppy from this breeder and it should not be linked to the previous owners Casmac. Helen and George have owned this for over 7 years and I did lots of research before deciding to go with them. I meet several puppies and dogs who came from this breeder and all the owners were very happy with their dogs and the experience. All came with the relevant health checks and paperwork. I have visited four times and have been made very welcome and they have always answered my questions. We pick up our dog on 28th of this month and are all very excited.


----------



## ncjj678

Hi. I was the person who started this thread a year ago and we went on to get our pup from Daws Heath in the end. It is without a doubt the best decision we've ever made! Our dog is the most beautiful, good natured, loving dog I know. My dad has since bought a cockapoo from Daws Heath and he is also gorgeous. I too, have nothing but good things to say about this breeder. What colour is Henry and who is his mum? I know Dad will be Dallas. Happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## barking2010

We also went with Daws Heath Kennels (DHK) in December 2012, unfortunately we didn't have such a positive experience. Yes, when visiting they appear very good with looking after their animals, but our problems developed after we walked away with our new family member.

We fell in love and paid a premium for an eight week old KC registered Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. unfortunately, after about four months we realised our puppy was a cross - most likely a Cockalier.

DHK admitted our puppy wasn't purebred - no apology - they offered a very small refund. Not even 50%, considering we only had 50% of what we thought we were getting.

We found it very difficult to obtain a substantial refund (there was no option in our opinion to return our puppy for a full refund; although they disappointingly offered this) and had to use Section 75 of the Credit Card Consumer Act. 

I should point out, we weren't after a full refund, just one which reflected her mixed value. Realistically, I would have expected DHK to offer a full refund considering the catastrophic nature of the mistake by a KC Registered Breeder.

Our pet is now over 12.5kg - we were expecting 8-9kg - she is bigger and hungrier than expected! Although loved, and a great personality, the after care from DHK when something went wrong was slow, disappointing, and at times felt threatening.

Ours is just one experience of many, and with all positive experiences there have to be some disappointed customers. This isn't a warning not to use DHK, but if looking for a new puppy, be aware mistakes have happened.


----------



## ibarneyb

Hi all - new to this forum ( currently researching about Cockapoos after my wife finally agreed to get one ! )

Anyway , what was the general consensus about Daws Heath Kennels ?

I only ask because they're about 10 mins.away from us , so it would be a lot easier for us to purchase our puppy from there, rather than driving for miles ( lazy , I know ) 

I will still go and have a look round there at the puppies , but don't want to waste time, money and emotion on buying a puppy that might not be what we think it is


----------



## gelfling

Hi there, 

Did anyone end up buying their pup from Daw's Heath? We are contemplating getting a puppy from them so any info on whether they are trustworthy would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ibarneyb

Well we only heard good things about Daws Heath ( apart from the few postings on here ) so we decided to put our name down for a puppy from the next litter

The pups were born on 8th February and then we went to visit a few weeks after to choose which one we would like - saw them with their mother and chose a blond female. After that we visited every week and were always made to feel welcome by all the staff.

We collected Scruffy from them last Sunday when she was 8 weeks ( after her first vaccination and micro-chip etc ) and George spent about 30 mins going through all the details and instructions etc ,and gave us a supply of the puppy food she was eating , 4 weeks insurance and a blanket that had been in with her and her siblings. 

I know it's early days , but Scruffy has been amazing so far and we couldn't be happier with her , or the service from Daws Heath


----------

